# Miniature Mule .....We have a baby!!



## atotton (Mar 31, 2014)

I have permission to post these photos any story of a friend's mini. She is a 4yr old maiden, and was purchased a year ago, from a farm with other miniature mares and a miniature Jack. She wasn't supposed to be bred, but I went an had a look at her and she definitely is. I can feel the baby kicking and I think she is starting to bag up. At about what month gestation have you been able to feel the baby kicking? I have been able to feel it moving at the front of her udder and a couple good kicks along her side. Here are some pictures from 3 weeks ago. I won't be able to get updated pictures until the weekends because I am away at college. I will check in on her when I am home and will be sure to get photos.


----------



## atotton (Mar 31, 2014)

These pictures are from this past Friday.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the pictures - she looks pretty close to foaling to me, plus if your friend has had her for around a year she must foal very soon! (is it possible that a mini mare in foal to a jack would carry the foal longer like normal donkeys do?? Someone???)

Please tell your friend to start watching her little mare 24/7 especially as she is a maiden. Also to make sure there is somewhere safe for her to foal, preferably with lighting in case assistance is needed. Sorry if she already knows all this and has everything organised - it is not easy over internet postings to tell if owners are experienced or not!

Sending your friend good luck - do keep us posted on how things are progressing please.


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2014)

Welcome! She certainly is making progress in the udder department, and she looks as if she's dropping nicely. Since she's bagging up, hopefully she'll complete her udder. Look for the nipples to be separated and pointing down, and 'filled' -- not flattened. As Anna said, we're not sure whether you know all this or not, so we just say it in case.

There are some good threads pinned at the top of our forum, about birthing. You might want to print them out for your friend, and leave them with her, in case she needs some help.

When you go there, see if you can get a picture standing behind her, right down at her level and looking forward along her sides. Then we can see how the little one is 'riding' and that will help us know when she's getting ready!

Can't wait to see more of this precious mare!


----------



## atotton (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Anna, We've moved them around and she is checked regularly. Turned out in a paddock close to the house and barn checked during the night. I've been giving her some advice that I have picked up from reading the forum.



We appreciate it all. I found out it's has been closer to 10 months that she owned the mare.

That is a good idea Diane.I will print the threads and send them her way. Ok,I will be sure to get that picture. As of Friday her sides were still round. I don't think the foal has lined up yet.


----------



## chandab (Apr 1, 2014)

Anna I've read that mares carrying a mule foal will carry between the horses average gestation (so what 320 or so for minis) and the donkey's 12 month gestation. Might be able to find that out on the donkey forum here on LB, it hasn't been too active lately, but someone might be watching it.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Chanda, must admit that I would have thought that the dam (mini mare in this case) would have governed the length of pregnancy, but was just interested. Might try a post on the Donkey forum - as you say, someone may know.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2014)

The Donkey forum seems to have disappeared?????


----------



## happy appy (Apr 1, 2014)

From what I have researched their gestation is more like a horse so 340 days, Maybe a little less because it's a mini.


----------



## chandab (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's a link to Rural Heritage website, 3/4 or so down the page is a couple paragraphs about gestation: https://www.ruralheritage.com/mule_paddock/mule_compare.htm


----------



## atotton (Apr 4, 2014)

Here is the update for today. Shylo's tail head is getting very soft. Her bag is growing. Her vulva is getting looser., but hasn't changed colour yet. I don't think we have too long to wait. From the pictures I don't think the baby is lined up yet, but your opinions would be great.


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

Vulva is getting puffy, but I still think she could elongate a bit more. Udder is filling, but not filled, but she could do that at foaling, but I'm always encouraged that if they start an udder they will work to fill it a bit more. But again, some don't.

Baby in the picture isn't quite lined up, but a few good rolls can fix that. So, I'm hoping you have a little while longer, so the udder can fill more, she can elongate a bit more, and she'll do some good rolling to get baby lined up for you.

But, I think it will be sooner rather than later, for sure!


----------



## atotton (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is the udder shot for today.


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking better! Progress!


----------



## atotton (Apr 12, 2014)

Here are today's pictures.


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2014)

Moving ahead VERY nicely! Udder growing nicely, baby still a bit sideways, but rolling will quickly change that. And she's elongating nicely. She looks like everything is moving along together, so keep a close eye on her. Once that udder fills a little more, and the nipples separate and fill, she'll be elongated enough for a smooth exit path for baby! She could move VERY quickly now -- so watch her like a hawk!


----------



## atotton (Apr 18, 2014)

Here are pictures from yesterday.


----------



## atotton (Apr 18, 2014)

Today


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2014)

Nipples separating. She's making good, steady progress from one day to the next. Hopefully, she'll continue to separate those nipples and fill them, and she's looking like she's getting ready to go. Keep the pictures coming. She's changing a lot each day now, so she's doing just fine!


----------



## atotton (Apr 19, 2014)

Her udder is starting to harden up more. Also her mood is changing, she is restless and cranky.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, she's definitely progressing and could be soon. Can't wait to see baby photos!


----------



## atotton (Apr 21, 2014)

Here is today's update. Shylo is pretty moody. I think the baby might be starting to line up. I think she isn't as wide and maybe starting to make a V. I don't see much change in her udder.


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks like baby is moving forward of center, so hopefully getting lined up. If she looks more "slab-sided" then that is what is happening. She looks like she's getting loose in the back, and remember, her udder may fill with foaling.

Keep us posted!


----------



## atotton (Apr 26, 2014)

Progress in her udder! Her poop has been getting softer too. I don't think it will be too much longer now. Pictures are from last night.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 26, 2014)

This is so very interesting as a first timer, ill be sure to keep a look on these things!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey Alana, Any news to report ??


----------



## atotton (Apr 29, 2014)

None yet, I hoping to have updated pictures sent to me tonight.


----------



## atotton (May 2, 2014)

Today's update. I think we are heading toward the finish line. Really bagged up now. Tail head is like jello.


----------



##  (May 2, 2014)

WOW! She's looking good, and that udder looks great! Nicely elongated, and baby appears to be in position -- a nice little "V" with baby forward of center. Certainly looks like she could go when she decides it's time!

Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a healthy little one! Keep us posted, and I look forward to your announcement soon! Hope someone is watching her like a hawk!


----------



## atotton (May 3, 2014)

Yes she is being watched constantly.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 3, 2014)

sounds like news soon

prayers for a safe foaling


----------



## atotton (May 10, 2014)

I think she is ready, just a matter of when she decides to let that baby out. She has been passing loose poop since last night.


----------



##  (May 10, 2014)

VERY EXCITING!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 10, 2014)

can't wait


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## atotton (May 10, 2014)

We have a baby. A little girl, named Mable. She came about an hour after i posted the pictures this morning. I was there with Shylo when she was giving birth but everything went very smoothly. Shylo is a great mom, making sure Mable is getting lots to drink and is staying right at her side. I love to see maiden's act like they have been mothers for years. Iam am so glad she had it when i was home on the weekend and not a college.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 10, 2014)

Is it just the lighting or are those appy spots??!!

I hope they are spotty, spot spots, that would be THE coolest mini mule ever!!


----------



## atotton (May 10, 2014)

No sorry not appy spots. She was still a little wet as well as the lighting.


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2014)

Never mind about the lack of spots SHE IS GORGEOUS!! What a pretty little girl, just look at those ears, absolutely adorable!!





So glad to hear that all went well and Shylo loves her new little daughter.

Cant wait for more pics when you have the time - enjoy some sleep first!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 10, 2014)

congrats what a little sweetie

so glad all went smooth


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 10, 2014)

Does one need to do anything differently when baby is a mini mule? I know if I had one, I'd constantly have to remind myself to quit stroking those ears! Do baby mules act different? I know the biggies I worked around in Idaho were VERY intelligent and mischievous. Liked to let each other out of paddocks, loosen each others' pack saddle, loosen girths on saddle horses in the string......aaaaaahhh...good memories!!

Little Mable is the cutest. Little Lily and her donk baby are going to have some competition for Queen of the Cuteness Factor---if Lily ever decides to foal for us.


----------



## JAX (May 10, 2014)

Oh I love those ears!!!


----------



## chandab (May 11, 2014)

Congrats! What a little doll, can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations she is beautiful


----------



##  (May 11, 2014)

What a living doll!!!! So precious and cute! And I, too, LOVE those ears!!!

So glad all went well and momma is performing above and beyond!

Now, you know, we're going to need lots of pictures of this special little one!


----------



## little lady (May 11, 2014)

Congrats! She is just too cute and long legs...and ears.


----------



## atotton (May 11, 2014)

Mable is quite the little ham. She has endless spunk. I can't get enough of her. As requested her are some pictures ,in better lighting and dried off completely.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 11, 2014)

OMG she's adorable....congrats


----------



##  (May 11, 2014)

She is simply gorgeous! Such a little cutie!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2014)

What a beautiful little girl - that coat looks like velvet, amazing!


----------



## Kizmet (May 12, 2014)

Awww!! She is just gorgeous!


----------



## poniesrule (May 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness. Cuteness overload, she is ADORABLE! It's a good thing I'm not anywhere nearby, or I would be living with her & Shylo! We absolutely will need more pictures! Congratulations on a safe foaling!


----------



## crystalsowner (May 12, 2014)

Too cute. These little ones look so huggable.



She looks so soft. Congrats.


----------



## atotton (May 12, 2014)

She is so soft. I am hating being at school right now lol, I won't be able to see her again until Friday.


----------



##  (May 13, 2014)

Well, we expect pictures FIRST THING when you get home on Friday!


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2014)

Indeed we do!


----------



## atotton (May 16, 2014)

Here are some more pictures. Mable at 6 days old.


----------



## happy appy (May 16, 2014)

OMG! I think I need one just like that!


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2014)

That is just cuteness overload! What a perfect poppet!


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2014)

She is so stinking cute. She gives my Tilly, chocolate mini donkey, a run for her money on the cuteness scale.


----------



##  (May 16, 2014)

How adorable! And Chanda, we need a new picture of Tilly!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2014)

Oh yes please Chanda!


----------



## chandab (May 18, 2014)

Per your request, new pictures of Tilly on my thread.


----------



##  (May 19, 2014)




----------



## atotton (Jun 13, 2014)

Mable at 1 month 3 days


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2014)

WHAT AN AWESOME PICTURE!!!


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 15, 2014)

Cuttie!!! Now I want one!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh I'm in love - she's just gorgeous!


----------

